# Anyone do a "do it yourself" headliner repair?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

The sagging headliner in my wagon has gotten to the point at which it was driving hazard, so I ripped out the 5 feet behind the driver's station and have applied Amazing Goop! to hold it up for now. Yes, it looks like crap. 

I am wondering what the problems would be if I just leave it ripped out. It seems that the only problem is that little pieces of foam will drizzle down, which isn't a problem for me since the front seat still has the headliner.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I use spray on 3M adhesive and a curved sqegee or paddle. Most cars I can do in 30 minutes and it looks aces.


Roll down the windows.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

This one.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> View attachment 599805
> 
> 
> This one.


Should I prepare the surface in any way first?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Should I prepare the surface in any way first?


I wipe everything down with rubbing alcohol before I glue it. Tape it up stretched with painters tape and work it along. Be patient and slow. Cut some cardboard curves with a sharp knife that approximates the curves.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

You may have taken this beyond the point of no return by ripping out the bad and using goop to replace it... Sounds like something I would do

The question is what to do now. I think I would cut some cardboard to cover the bad Wrap that cardboard with a matching fabric and attach with pins and glue 
all available on Amazom









amazon.com/dp/B089WL5NZV/ref=sspa_dk_detail_4?psc=1&pd_rd_i=B089WL5NZV&pd_rd_w=IW7sS&pf_rd_p=5d846283-ed3e-4512-a744-a30f97c5d738&pd_rd_wg=HWAab&pf_rd_r=85S9WJ9S1RM7PGRCSQFD&pd_rd_r=048323f0-f874-4c94-96ea-98ea56026f69&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyVlQzVklFMVRWRk84JmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwODYxNDI5M1AzUEVMMU1SRVNCQSZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwOTIzNzcyMVRPRlBIN0hCSzA3QiZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2RldGFpbF90aGVtYXRpYyZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


and attach it with these









https://www.amazon.com/Sagging-HEADLINER-REPAIR-RETAINING-PINS-Set/dp/B002Z04XGK/ref=asc_df_B002Z04XGK/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=191929539066&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=14371584796887509667&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9012252&hvtargid=pla-355677724007&psc=1



and or this









https://www.amazon.com/Permatex-27828-Headliner-Adhesive-Aerosol/dp/B000HBNU9K/ref=pd_bxgy_img_1/142-5628805-1425066?pd_rd_w=odvQI&pf_rd_p=fd3ebcd0-c1a2-44cf-aba2-bbf4810b3732&pf_rd_r=XMG2NYMJPB4CQ89TZ0MS&pd_rd_r=5e631f7c-f96a-4508-96ab-58a1df0348be&pd_rd_wg=yixBO&pd_rd_i=B000HBNU9K&psc=1


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> have applied Amazing Goop! to hold it up for now. Yes, it looks like crap.


Because you’re using the “goop” favored by other cheese-eaters when attempting their own makeshift car repairs.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

The glue idea is a very temp fix, car customizer long time. the real reason is that the old gum from the liner builds up.
heres a simple easy fix. buy that glue, might need 2 cans...but can streach 1,,can..
take cardboard down. ( YOU NEVER SAID WHAT MODEL CAR..SUNROOF).
remove the board. prep board with a small block of hard form...
buy 3 yards of you color material online. 2 hours fixed put glue on board and foam.
or go to a place. depending where you live. maybe get a $80 price to do,
the only stupid high cost wrong cure i seem. was an old guy had like metal theshold moldings. he put like 6 on the falling material.
the links are great
1 material
1 glue
1 1" square of hard rubber. must watch with wire brush. not sure what model you have.
if its a long wheelbase mini with overhead dvd and sunroof ..good luck...


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

I went to the Pick-a-Part and found a clean, intact one and swapped mine out.
IIRC it was around $20 and a day of sweat.
I did have to buy some new plastic clips, most were brittle and broke.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> I use spray on 3M adhesive and a curved sqegee or paddle. Most cars I can do in 30 minutes and it looks aces.
> 
> 
> Roll down the windows.


Or, leave them rolled up, Play Pink Floyd animals and enjoy the project!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Or, leave them rolled up, Play Pink Floyd animals and enjoy the project!


----------

